# 1970 Columbia



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 4, 2021)

I recently picked up this little beauty , I love green muscle  bikes. I bought this thinking I would use the wheel set for another boys bike I'm going to build. 20 inch 3 speed wheels are not easy to find in this condition. It has a Sturmey Archer 3 speed with a '70 date code. This bike is in such nice shape it is all there. I don't think I will mess with it other then to clean it, ride it and enjoy it. How do you guys feel about this one?Does anyone else have this bike in another color would like to see what you have. I do enjoy 20 inch bikes they take up less room and I'm still able to tool around on them if I jack the seat high enough. Speaking of seats this one is really cool can not get enough of this type of sparkle seat. I think these seats are way more comfortable then most banana seats. Thanks for looking , and as always my bikes are way cooler then me.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 4, 2021)

I'd clean this one up and leave it be. The hirise girl's bikes are are probably more rare than the boy's versions, because most of them fell to the fate of being "parts" bikes. I think the Columbia version of clear reflector pedals is pretty neat. I used to have an n.o.s.'73 boys version of this bike in bright yellow, with a 3 speed console stick shift.


----------

